# spanish pg rated films



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2006)

Can anyone think of any good Spanish films that I could show to a group of 12/13 year old girls with short attention spans?  Ie.. not Almodovar or anything else involving nudity, outrageous sex scenes or transvestites if possible?

Something funny would be good and it would also need to be something I could hire easily (from Apollo or somewhere like that!)

Thanks!

gg


----------



## Donna Ferentes (May 12, 2006)

There's a shortish film called _The Telephone Box_...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (May 12, 2006)

Other than that, I'll try and get back to you. When do you need to know?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2006)

Well it doesn't need to be short.. it's last lesson so if they're interested they'll stay!

Erm.. sometime over the weekend would be good!

Cheers


----------



## siarc (May 12, 2006)

_the spirit of the beehive_ is one of my favourite films, there's a good dvd in the uk

c&p of an article in the guardian a few years ago by derek malcolm, their film critic emeritus who did an excellent list of 100 films of the 20th c, although erice has latterly received plenty of recognition as a master in the lyrical tradition of vigo, laughton and malick

(i'm being optimistic about the 13 yr old girls, it's quite slow but hypnotic!)



> _Victor Erice: The Spirit of the Beehive
> 
> In the shadow of Franco
> 
> ...


----------



## siarc (May 12, 2006)

and apparently buñuel's tristana is pg rated!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (May 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Erm.. sometime over the weekend would be good!


It may have to be Monday, I shall probably be without the internet for the weekend..


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2006)

I expect that would go down a treat!   

A colleage has suggested "Spanglish"


Since this is supposed to be a treat rather than some kind of cultural thing, I might go with that - failing any better suggestions.  It's really hard with Spanish... French has got lots of good films for that age group.


----------



## Shandril19 (May 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I expect that would go down a treat!
> 
> A colleage has suggested "Spanglish"
> 
> ...



Don't.   It's awful.   Pg-13, but really intended for adults.  (And did I mention it's awful?)


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2006)

Shandril19 said:
			
		

> Don't.   It's awful.   Pg-13, but really intended for adults.  (And did I mention it's awful?)



I can well imagine tbh....  

That's why I'm looking for a good Spanish film, suitable for 12/13 year olds.

French has its Amelie (although I think that's older than PG) and its Etre et Avoir etc.... but it's hard to think of something suitable in Spanish.


----------



## feyr (May 12, 2006)

i like Valentin 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0296915/


----------



## gsv (May 12, 2006)

What rating's _The Devil's Backbone_?

GS(v)


----------



## Reno (May 13, 2006)

gsv said:
			
		

> What rating's _The Devil's Backbone_?
> 
> GS(v)



It's a great film and it does have children as its main characters, bit it's a 15 rating and is probably a bit too scary and intense for some 12 year olds. If the intended audience was just a couple of years older I'd recommend it too.

It's difficult with Spanish films, because most that have been distributed here are art house films only suitable for adults. _The Spirit of the Beehive _is a great film, but despite it having a young girl as its heroine it will probably be a bit too slow for most young children. There are plenty of great Spanish films suitable for kids, like the Fernandel _Don Camillo _comedies, but they are not out in the UK. I seriously doubt there will be a Spanish film to rent on a high street that fits the bill.

_Spanglish_ isn't a great film, but it's not as terrible as some make it out to be. It's a comedy about illegal Mexican immegrants and not a very funny one at that. On the other hand the two young girls in the film are reasonably well drawn characters and it has a few good lines, but its message is deeply hypocritical. As an alternative why not get a Zorro film ? Personally I'd prefer the Douglas Fairbanks or Tyrone Power versions, but they probably aren't available at short notice and _Mask of Zorro _with Anthony Hopkins and Antony Banderas is perfectly watchable, is very likely to be in stock and might be fun for kids.

PS: Guillermo del Toro has just completed a follow up to _The Devil's Backbone _called _Pan's Labyrinth _which looks great. It's another horror film centering on a child during the Spanish Civil War but instead of ghosts its supernatural element is provided by some scary looking variations on creatures from Greek mythology.


----------



## pk (May 13, 2006)

siarc said:
			
		

> and apparently buñuel's tristana is pg rated!



"paella guzzler" ??


----------



## poului (May 13, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> There's a shortish film called _The Telephone Box_...





you bastard!

 


I think I saw that on the tele at the age of 11 or something.


----------



## Maltin (May 13, 2006)

The Sea Inside was rated 13 in Spain (PG in the UK) and is excellent.

However, as its subject is the real-life story of Spaniard Ramon Sampedro, who fought a 30 year campaign in favor of euthanasia and his own right to die, I'm not sure that it is the film you're looking for, although it is funny at times.

I highly recommend it for others though.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 13, 2006)

I've seen The Sea Inside with my film club and it provoked possibly the longest discussion of any film we've seen.  It's a great film - but definitely not the film to show this particular class.

I am a member at the Cervantes Institute and even there, the only kids' movies are translated cartoon type things...

It's really tough...I really want to treat these girls but, as well as the lack of films, there's not a lot of suitable stuff in London to take them too - all the flamenco (such as at Sadler's Wells) tends to be very serious, there are restaurants, but that makes it a bit expensive for them.  Such a great culture - and such a great city - it's a shame there's not more that I can do with it


----------



## Leica (May 13, 2006)

How about Rosi's film version of the opera _Carmen_? I saw this when I was about 10. It has Spanish characters and memorable songs.


----------



## Leica (May 14, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> _Don Camillo _comedies


I like them


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 14, 2006)

What about La Lengua de las Mariposas? It's a lovely, easy-going film with a child protagonist and not too much adult content, iirc. And it's even got a sneaky Kropotkin reference, although you'll have to keep your eyes peeled for it!




			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> For Moncho, it's an idyllic year: he starts school, he has a wonderful teacher, he makes a friend in Roque, he begins to figure out some of the mysteries of Eros, and, with his older brother, a budding saxophone player, he makes a trip with the band from their town in Galicia. But it's also the year that the Spanish Republic comes under fire from Fascist rebels. Moncho's father is a Republican as is the aging teacher, Don Gregorio. As sides are drawn and power falls clearly to one side, the forces of fear, violence, and betrayal alter profoundly what should be the pleasure of coming of age.


Oops - just noticed that it has a UK cert of 15, and apparently a steamy sex scene - don't remember that


----------



## Leica (May 14, 2006)

I thought of it but it's not PG rated.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 14, 2006)

Aye, but according to the IMDB, its rating goes from "U" in France to "R" in the US! Tbh, I can't remember any sauciness, and the messageboard comments seem to suggest it is only a quick clip of a lady's _upper body_ 

Somehow I doubt that'll phaze 12-13yr old London kids!


----------



## maya (May 14, 2006)

what about "the lovers of the polar circle?" (?dunno the proper english title)
wasn't that released as 15/PG?

don't get fooled by the title, it's a very beautiful and poetic film about a boy and a girl growing up as the perfect mirror images of each other/soul twins,
but how fate wants it differently...

EDIT: looked it up, it's "Lovers of the Arctic Circle", by Julio Medem.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2006)

A film called '7 Virgins' (nothing to do with Muslim Daily Mail stories) got high praise last year. It is a good, very visual film about teenage problems. It does have minimal sex scenes (girl riding boy for a breif time, not explicit, sure you could edit it before hand if necessary). Perfectly acceptable for 12/13 year old girls in Spain to watch.

Basic story is about a teenager who is let out of a young offenders detention centre for his elder brothers wedding. His elder brother is his peer and seen as the successful one. However, on realising that his brother is marrying into a marriage of convenience he becomes very disillusoned and wonders whether he can ever succeed in life with his own true love girlfriend.

Perfect for 12/13 year olds IMO. And, I haven't spoiled the ending for you. A very teenage 'cool and hip' film in subject and style with a great 'this is life' story.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 15, 2006)

It doesn't really matter how suitable we think a film is for 12/13 year olds.  I can't show them it if it doesn't have the appropriate certification - regardless of what they might watch at home. 

Thanks for all those other suggestions though.  They will certainly come in useful for the older students.


----------



## maya (May 15, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It doesn't really matter how suitable we think a film is for 12/13 year olds.  I can't show them it if it doesn't have the appropriate certification - regardless of what they might watch at home.


ah- i see. 

try Internet Movie Database (imdb.com) - they have a "search" function where you can search for not only director's names or film titles, but also by country...

(do a search on "spain", then browse the film titles- you're bound to end up with something, it might take a lot of time sifting through everything, though!)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 16, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It doesn't really matter how suitable we think a film is for 12/13 year olds.  I can't show them it if it doesn't have the appropriate certification - regardless of what they might watch at home.
> 
> Thanks for all those other suggestions though.  They will certainly come in useful for the older students.



It's released as a certificate 15 in the UK. Unfortunate.


----------



## Reno (May 16, 2006)

maya said:
			
		

> ah- i see.
> 
> try Internet Movie Database (imdb.com) - they have a "search" function where you can search for not only director's names or film titles, but also by country...
> 
> (do a search on "spain", then browse the film titles- you're bound to end up with something, it might take a lot of time sifting through everything, though!)



The problem with that is that the films which would be suitable are unlikely to be out on DVD or video in the UK.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2006)

Just watched Spanglish... I got it off've play.com and I have to say I'm disappointed.  I wouldn't mind if it were shit in a silly film kind of way.. but it's rubbish and not even funny.  However, it seems to be my only choice.  Such a let down.


----------



## Leica (May 17, 2006)

I was serious about _Carmen._ It is very good, filmed on locations in Andalucia, great performances, a classic story.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 17, 2006)

Leica said:
			
		

> I was serious about _Carmen._ It is very good, filmed on locations in Andalucia, great performances, a classic story.



Yes, I'm sure_ I'd_ love it, but I know that this particular class really wouldn't.  It's not a judgement against the film at all - I just know these girls quite well and they really _wouldn't _see it as a treat!  Thanks for the suggestion though.  I will check it out for myself.


----------



## maya (May 18, 2006)

Reno said:
			
		

> The problem with that is that the films which would be suitable are unlikely to be out on DVD or video in the UK.


what about Amazon UK?


----------



## Leica (May 18, 2006)

Reno is right. It is not a question of which search engine to use. Hardly any Spanish films suitable for children have been released in the UK.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2006)

I asked on the TES website too, but no joy.

So the next best thing would be films _about_ Spain/Latin America I s'pose.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 18, 2006)

Havana Quartet is quite lightweight fun, and rated 13 in Spain (imdb doesn't give a UK cert) so that might do you. I enjoyed it, but then I'm not a bored 13yr old Landahn girl  No idea where you might find a copy, though.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2006)

Gracias!  I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------

